# DBSTalk NCAA Basketball Tourney



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

See how you stack up against your fellow DBSTalk members.

Go to Yahoo's tournament site and fill out a bracket:

Group ID: 85732
Password: play2win

For those who are interested, I'm also running an *optional* $5 pool for the tournament.Click here for details.

This pool is entirely separate from the website and is a private affair. You do *NOT* have to pay into the pool just to sign up for competition purposes.

BRACKETS CLOSE: Thu Mar 17 12:15pm EST


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

We've got 5 folks signed up thus far. I know we can get a lot more. Time is of essense as the brackets close in a day and a half.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Tick tock tick tock... just about 24 hours till the brackets close. Get signed up! 

6 players thus far, half taking a dip in the pool.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Deadline to get teams in and brackets completed is noon today (eastern!)


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Less than 1 hour before brackets close!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh well, only 7 players. So who's who? I'm not certain who a couple of players are based on the email/yahoo ids.

Danny's Pick-em = me, Danny R
Tusk = Tusk
Guido_UL = Ray Clum
This isn't fantasy football? = cdru
Sparkman = ???
Kani = mwgiii
The Sage's Collection = ???


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

We'll it looks like I'm in first place again in this contest. Woo hoo. Of course so are the rest of you but I'll ignore that fact. 

Good luck everyone. Looks like it could be interesting come the later rounds.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Currently Sage is in the lead, no mistakes at all yet after the first 4 games.

Sparkman is in 2nd I believe, with 3 out of 4. But his taking Alabama up to the sweet 16 might cost him points later.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Sage is a genius thus far, going 8 for 8.


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa 


:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: 



:grrr: :grrr: :grrr: :grrr: :grrr:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Cheering for Alabama were we?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Cheering for Alabama were we?


What was your first hint?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Go Huskies!! EweDub has a very fun team to watch this year. They are soooooo quick they can crash six, count 'em six, guys to the boards and never get beaten going to other way. Catch 'em if you can.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow Sage... 14 out of 16 of the first games. Not too shabby!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow, what I'd do to have that accuracy. Sage is mopping up with 18 of 20 games correctly predicted.

By chance do you have tonight's lottery numbers?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Wow, what I'd do to have that accuracy. Sage is mopping up with 18 of 20 games correctly predicted.
> 
> By chance do you have tonight's lottery numbers?


He should have done a Pick-10 in Vegas. Correctly pick 10 teams against the spread and a $20 bet becomes $12,000. Helluva lot more then the $15 he could have won here.

It's still fairly close. Most of the effect of the upsets can be minimized if they go out the next round. Only Alabama, LSU, and UCLA did people pick to go into round 3.

Some of the higher seeded teams though need to figure out what's going wrong in their game. LSU got walked over, and Wake Forest and Ok. St both struggled for a while before pulling ahead.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Sage is up to 22 of 24 now. 

Of course second round might turn things for the rest of us. Nobody seems to have made a critical error and picked a team for the finals that's been eliminated yet.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Can I suck any worse at this? In the three games I'm in, I'm in last place in every one.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Can I suck any worse at this? In the three games I'm in, I'm in last place in every one.


I too am in 3 different pools. I have no idea how I'm doing in my other bracket as it's not scored until the end (hand scored). My other pool I'm in is a grid. I have 2-9 and 3-7 as my W-L last digit number. I've come close a few times, but haven't hit yet. C'est la vie. So much for illegal office gambling.

For those that are interested, Yahoo does have a scenario generator where you can play with who wins in the later rounds and what effect it has on the scoring.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_For those that are interested, Yahoo does have a scenario generator where you can play with who wins in the later rounds and what effect it has on the scoring.
_

Yeah, that is rather run to play with. I do still theoretically have a chance to win if everything goes down my way for the remainder of games.


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

Danny R said:


> Wow, what I'd do to have that accuracy. Sage is mopping up with 18 of 20 games correctly predicted.
> 
> By chance do you have tonight's lottery numbers?


If only I did, Danny... The good news for the rest of you guys is that UConn has broken my poor little heart. Add Bucknell to the mix and you have a very weary sage out here. :nono2:

Spent the weekend gloating at my brother's just prior to that disaster. Pride comes before the fall and I got to cry in my beer over the loss of one of my final four teams.

So....what little bit of luck I had going in to this tourney seems to have been burned out before lottery numbers were drawn. :nono:

But thanks for acknowledging my momentary greatness... :grin:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_But thanks for acknowledging my momentary greatness... _

Yeah, it was an impressive first round... and of course you are still in the lead, but your 2nd round picks were more human.


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

Danny R said:


> _But thanks for acknowledging my momentary greatness... _
> 
> Yeah, it was an impressive first round... and of course you are still in the lead, but your 2nd round picks were more human.


Couldn't last forever...but it made for sweet gloating while it lasted. My wife is pleased by my decreasing cranial size as well...

Next year i may have to take cdru advice and plunk a little down on my brackets...


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nikos09 said:


> Next year i may have to take cdru advice and plunk a little down on my brackets...


Remember thought that with real gambling, you aren't necessarily picking the team to win, but rather going against the point spread. It's easy to pick a No. 1 seed over a 16-seeded team, but when there is a 28 point spread, it makes things a lot harder.

I'm impressed though with some of the overall leaders in the Yahoo tourneyment. The current leader has picked 44 of 48 games right so far with 15 of his Sweet 16 teams still in.


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

cdru said:


> Remember thought that with real gambling, you aren't necessarily picking the team to win, but rather going against the point spread. It's easy to pick a No. 1 seed over a 16-seeded team, but when there is a 28 point spread, it makes things a lot harder.
> 
> I'm impressed though with some of the overall leaders in the Yahoo tourneyment. The current leader has picked 44 of 48 games right so far with 15 of his Sweet 16 teams still in.


That's a good point. The point spreads would have been a killer for me. Perhaps sticking to the minor leagues is more this sage's speed. Who knows though, might be worth the $20.

Sounds like you have a bit of experience on this subject though...


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nikos09 said:


> Sounds like you have a bit of experience on this subject though...


No no no. The extent of my "gambling" is the occasional quick pick lotto when it's worth my while (> $100m) and the slot machines the one time I've been to Vegas. I do look at the odds, particularly the spread and over/under, though for my Fantasy Football team.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Oh well, only 7 players. So who's who? I'm not certain who a couple of players are based on the email/yahoo ids.
> 
> Danny's Pick-em = me, Danny R
> Tusk = Tusk
> ...


Couldn't figure me out, huh?

Well, I'm in 2nd now but Ok St going all the way is my only chance to win this, & since I'm an Illini fan, I can't root against em. I have 5 bracket out there & this is the only one I've picked against the Illini.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Couldn't figure me out, huh?
_

Hehe... guess its obvious. Sorry, you just aren't as frequent a poster as the others so the name didn't register.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _Couldn't figure me out, huh?
> _
> 
> Hehe... guess its obvious. Sorry, you just aren't as frequent a poster as the others so the name didn't register.


Pretty much stay in the E* forum.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Man I picked some wrong teams this year. The good news is that I'm still beating the 2 other people that matter for the money.  It looks like it's going to come down to who makes it to the finals, Kentucky or North Carolina for the money.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

After what happend in the Illini vs Arizona game. My Money is on the Illini to win it all. Go Illini Go!


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

Msguy said:


> After what happend in the Illini vs Arizona game. My Money is on the Illini to win it all. Go Illini Go!


The Illini/Arizona game was definitely a must see event. It also looks like the Pick-em league is going to boil down to North Carolina or Illinois. The Illini win it all, so does the Sage. If it's NC, well... it cryin' in my beer time.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like it's down to Tusk and Nikos09 tonight. Tusk gets it if NC wins, Nikos09 if Illinois.


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

cdru said:


> Looks like it's down to Tusk and Nikos09 tonight. Tusk gets it if NC wins, Nikos09 if Illinois.


Good news is that whoever pulls it out at the end, we all win with one heck of a game tonight. Should be one for the ages.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nikos09 said:


> Good news is that whoever pulls it out at the end, we all win with one heck of a game tonight. Should be one for the ages.


You lack of a <knock on wood> tag thus has guaranteed that one team will blow the other team out of the water.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Cool, I haven't even checked the site in a week because so many of my teams had lost. I guess as always it comes down to the championship game. If NC wins, I guess I have bragging rights. If Illinois wins, I guess I'm a second place loser.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

The Media hasn't given any love towards Illinois. All the so called "Experts" have chose Arizona to beat Illinois last week and that did not happen. Wake Forest was Ranked #1 earlier this season and Illinois Destroyed them earlier this season. Tonight It is the 2 best teams going for the National Championship. I'm going with Illinois. Everything has come together nicely for the Illini this season and I have to go with them. I think they will be cutting down the Nets tonight in St. Louis.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrats Tusk. You beat us by 3 points.

At least I won $15 bucks out of this...


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats Tusk!

Not the outcome I would have liked but it was still a good game. I'd offer a number of complaints regarding the game but none of that is going to change the final outcome. Like Illinois, I'm going to take my beating and go on home.


(probably should have knocked on that wood though... :nono: )


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, this is the first pool I've ever won and I didn't even have money in it. I guess that proves the gambling is the devil .

Oh well, I can bask in the glory of my victory and the fact that I came in 91,904 overall. Not too shabby. :lol:


----------

